# photos of fancy breeds and my tumblers



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

dear all, i am posting two albums the fancy breed is just for reference for new comers. the tumbler photos are my birds that i use to fly. 
hope u like them

visit my profile to watch the albums


----------

